# Giant salamander vid....



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.weather.com/series/crazimals/video/a-living-fossil


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

I saw this today too! Pretty amazing. I wish there were more details, like how do they know how old it is? Why did they remove it from its natural habitat?


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Robzilla nice photo of Terrence Mckenna I like that


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Robzilla56 said:


> I saw this today too! Pretty amazing. I wish there were more details, like how do they know how old it is? Why did they remove it from its natural habitat?


This will answer your questions as best as possible. 

This Giant Salamander Isn't 200 Years Old, But It's Still Super Rare

John


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

FroggyKnight said:


> This will answer your questions as best as possible.
> 
> This Giant Salamander Isn't 200 Years Old, But It's Still Super Rare
> 
> John


I thought maybe they cored him with an increment borer and counted the rings 
;-)

Tree-Ring Dating

Mark


----------



## viv_erin (Dec 4, 2015)

It's the same as this one, from the Planet Earth series, no?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18FtTNV_vPU


----------

